# How to get this "dull" effect?



## WhidWhacker (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey guys, 
Im new to this forum, so if this is the wrong place for this question, my badd.

Ive been into photography for about half a year now, and fell in love with it right away. Some of my favorite photographers seem to have this dulled effect to their photos, and my question is
*how do they do it?*
Are they using classic film cameras? or is there a filter i can use on Photoshop? i would prefer it to be the latter, but any info is appreciated.
Heres what im talking about--


----------



## MrRamonG (Dec 9, 2009)

It looks like there is a different cause of the "dull" effect in each picture.

The first pic looks like it was taken with a high ISO.
I don't know about the 2nd.
and the last pic looks like sunflare.


----------



## lamergod (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks to me like de-saturate and add a orange tint to it


----------



## Pugs (Dec 9, 2009)

There's some de-saturation and shifting of hues.  

And as a side note, if these pics are not yours, you should post links to them rather than posting them directly.  The site code of conduct is explicit about that so I'm just giving you a friendly nudge.


----------



## WhidWhacker (Dec 10, 2009)

Pugs said:


> There's some de-saturation and shifting of hues.
> 
> And as a side note, if these pics are not yours, you should post links to them rather than posting them directly.  The site code of conduct is explicit about that so I'm just giving you a friendly nudge.





2/3 are taken by people i personally know and are taken from facebook. but thanks for the heads, im new


----------



## DScience (Dec 10, 2009)

WhidWhacker said:


> Pugs said:
> 
> 
> > There's some de-saturation and shifting of hues.
> ...




LOL then why aren't you asking them how they got the 'dull' effect?


----------

